# please help me



## Flatline (Jun 8, 2012)

i am man 17 years old and i need someone to help me how to improve my jump skill when i am practice playing 5vs5 full court
but in the middle of the playing i am so fast tired of jump and i can't jump anymore even i am a center but my specialty isn't center
can anyone tell me which exercise that can improve my jumping skill and eliminate the problem away
i am sorry for the grammar because i am indonesian .

thanks for the reply


----------



## teacandoit (Jun 10, 2012)

What kind of exercises you do to keep up your form?
And do you play basketball in a team? Or just playing in the street with friends or something?

First answer this questions please. Then I'll be glad to help you.


----------

